# Getting BBCIplayer and ITV on computer



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to download a web site to enable us to watch british tv on computer. We have been unable to get sky on television due to area we are in. Husband tearing his hair out and we have only been on island for 3 days.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

karentuppence said:


> Can anyone tell me how to download a web site to enable us to watch british tv on computer. We have been unable to get sky on television due to area we are in. Husband tearing his hair out and we have only been on island for 3 days.


There is a company called Holitech who do internet and TV via some sort of aerial system.
You could try contacting them. 

Holitec Broadband Paphos Home Page

Veronica


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

karentuppence said:


> Can anyone tell me how to download a web site to enable us to watch british tv on computer. We have been unable to get sky on television due to area we are in. Husband tearing his hair out and we have only been on island for 3 days.


Hi, I was kindly given the following link the other day on this forum:

Watch UK TV Abroad - ITV Player Abroad - iPlayer Abroad - How to Watch iPlayer outside UK 

(just type this in on your search engine). It costs £6.50 per month and it is BRILLIANT!!!!! You can watch all programmes live as well. Very very easy to install as well - took less than 10 mins:clap2:

Hope this helps


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

karentuppence said:


> Can anyone tell me how to download a web site to enable us to watch british tv on computer. We have been unable to get sky on television due to area we are in. Husband tearing his hair out and we have only been on island for 3 days.


I use a program called expatshield which gives you a UK IP address.. Works just fine and its free Just google expatshield


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

totorama said:


> I use a program called expatshield which gives you a UK IP address.. Works just fine and its free Just google expatshield


I, too, use Expatshield, watching the brilliant Monty Hall series in Ireland on Thursday evenings. All the old favourites, Eggheads, Uni Challenge. A welcome change from Dubai One!! :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> I use a program called expatshield which gives you a UK IP address.. Works just fine and its free Just google expatshield


Thats the one, I had brain fog and couldnt think of its name


----------



## maggiej (Feb 17, 2011)

karentuppence said:


> Can anyone tell me how to download a web site to enable us to watch british tv on computer. We have been unable to get sky on television due to area we are in. Husband tearing his hair out and we have only been on island for 3 days.


Google - 'my-private-network' . Follow instructions. You will need an S-video cable to link computer to TV. Good luck.


----------

